# nx2000 brakes



## lpaudio2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hii!! This is my first post!

Im about to throw new calipers and brakes on the front of my 97 SER, and I figure I may as well get the nx2000 calipers. Orielly's has them... but they come without the bracket? Im assuming since they come without the bracket, I can re-use the SER brackets?

http://www.oreillyauto.com/EW3/Prod...id=1214967540694&cycleCount=842&currentPage=0


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

its rare to get these at an autoparts store without the torque member / plate.
No you cant use the SE-R one, no you cant get one from Nissan.
I posted part numbers on the forum here, search for them.
If you buy the loaded caliper it normally has the torque plate.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can buy them through greg vogel at gspec performance iirch.

also full calipers as well


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Liu, are you saying you can buy the torque members now ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Any autoparts store can get you the right parts. Autozone or Discount/advance auto. You buy the loaded calipers (loaded comes rebuilt with pads and clips and typically the torque member or "Mounting bracket"). After than you just need 2 rotors.

Here's what a search brought me:
Advanceautoparts.com:
P/N 171440 (Right Caliper, Complete)
P/N 171441 (Left Caliper, complete)
As for a rotor, it's your choice what kind you want to get, personally, it's a chunk of metal. The car I selected was a 1993 Nissan NX 2.0L.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

IanH said:


> Liu, are you saying you can buy the torque members now ?


i think from greg you can im not 100 % sure 

i know oreillys they can only get the main calipers.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Here you are .....


i published the rotor part numbers I found when i did this, i will search and add if I can find them.

i got mine from Rock auto, yes 26 mm thick. 
checked Brembo web site you have the right part number, says 26 mm, min 24 mm
part number I give for Brembo below is old.

EDIT:--------------Found this from when I was upgrading mine.....
I ordered Raybestos from this....
Part numbers for ad22vf upgrade
Rotors:
BENDIX 141794
RAYBESTOS 96280
DELCO/DURASTOP 18A517

CALIPERS:

WAGNER L126784 Lt Hand
WAGNER L126785 Rt Hand

CARDONE F LEFT 17-1441
CARDONE F RIGHT 17-1440

RAYBESTOS F LEFT RC10156
RAYBESTOS F RIGHT RC10155

AUTO SPECIALTY F LEFT 40-51090
AUTO SPECIALTY F RIGHT 40-51089


Product: Brake Disc

front (257 x 26mm) FITS:

Year Range:
11/1990-6/1992


Catalog No: N1000-34540
Brand: Brembo
Weight: 14.25
:
Our Price: $34.95
List Price: $115.35
You Save: $80.40


RAYBESTOS Part # 96280 More Info {PG Plus Outside Diameter 10.125" / 4 Bolt Holes / Vented}
Category: Rotor $17.48 $0.00 $17.48
__________________


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Get the NX2000 Japanese model with ABS loaded calipers and rotors. All I had to do was trim the dust shield.


----------

